# [IMAP] Serveur imap et antispam



## SuperCed (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

je voudrais installer un serveur IMAP et un Antispam associé qui refuserait directement les spam.

J'aimerais aussi ajouter un "Zimbra" (ou autre équivalent) sur la même machin afin de faire aussi un webmail.

Savez-vous lesquels sont bien? J'ai entendu parler de Cyrus et de spamassassin.

Est-ce que la combinaison Cyrus/spam assassin/ Zimbra est bonne?

Existe-il mieux?

Merci


----------

